# Clomid and Numb Tongue/Mouth



## hill450 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey guys just started pct today and took 100mg of clomid. Firstly it tasted like pure hell and I could feel the particles in my mouth? Anyway I took 2ml of the shit and I'm hoping I didn't take too much cuz my tongue and mouth have been numb for like an hour or so. I shook it up good before dosing but it wouldn't mix well at all. Its EP clomid too so hopefully I don't fuck myself up. Just seems like a poor product. Any ideas??


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 19, 2012)

it's probably whatever solvent they use, I wouldn't worry too much unless it continues til your next dose

and yes research chems almost always taste like shit


----------



## hill450 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks man, actually did some looking around after post and found it was popular. I know chems usually have terrible but this is extra shitty lol rep ya if I could man. Thank you


----------



## drgreenthumb628 (Dec 16, 2013)

Sorry i know this is an old post but i wondered the sane thing it to tasted like shit and numbed the shit out of my mouth


----------



## squatdaddy (Jan 16, 2014)

drgreenthumb628 said:


> Sorry i know this is an old post but i wondered the sane thing it to tasted like shit and numbed the shit out of my mouth



Did you open the capsule?


----------



## Swfl (Jan 16, 2014)

If its a liquid solution which it obviously is put lots of water in your mouth first then shoot it to the back of you throad and swallow it quickly then chase with more water.


----------

